# Teaching a recall



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What signal do you use? I cannot whistle very well so that's probably out


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You could buy a small whistle, or use a training clicker.....or just rattle the box of cat biscuits!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Clickers are great fun.I've been _trying_ to do clicker training with Meeko.So far he comes,sits and does "high 5"funnily enough the "no" command seems to be escaping him


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

After almost 2 months my cats still dont respond to their names. They will respond to the clicker, when I click they come running from wherever they are in the house to get a treat. Unfortunately this doesnt extend to when they are outside..instead they prefer to come and go every 2 minutes and since we dont have a cat flap its a complete nusiance for me


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> You could buy a small whistle, or use a training clicker.....or just rattle the box of cat biscuits!


LOL, the rattle of the cat biscuits is 100% effective for my cats


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I tap an earthenware bowl with a fork, and they will all come running 
The sound of me filling the bowls of dry food has the same effect, but slightly less so, as the fork means wet food.....
I call it the dinner bell..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, the rattle of the cat biscuits is 100% effective for my cats


The rattle of a Thrive tube or the rustle of a Dreamies packet is 100% effective for me! It works from the bottom of the garden just like paperclips to a magnet


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Can I ask a daft question?
Is this to recall a cat or a dog?
I am assuming a cat!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

DT said:


> Can I ask a daft question?
> Is this to recall a cat or a dog?
> I am assuming a cat!


You are correct, it is a daft question 
Its in the cat section so a clue for you there


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I trained using cat treats and simply used their names to recall. I can't be doing with whistling and clucking after a long day at work.

I trained both kittens separately, and now each of them comes when called their own name, but not each other's. They do however come running together when they are in the garden and I call "Boys!"

Wilbur sometimes comes running and then turns his nose up at what I am offering and walks away. Oscar is more polite and will at least sniff it and then stay for a cuddle.

I have never used recall to give them tablets, cutting their claws, flea treating them or anything that isn't nice.

The don't always respond when other people, including Duncan, calls their name. I guess I am loved more as I am Principal 'high moving unfurry object with food'


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I just call Ari by her name. I read somewhere that it helps when you have a name ending in the 'ee' sound. I never needed to train that. I started calling her for her meal and after a few days she would come whenever I call her name. When I arrive at home in the evening I say 'Ari!' from across the street, nearly whispering to not upset the neighbours, and she appears on the window and starts meowing. It's great to arrive at home after a hard day of work and having her calling me too.


----------



## cariad65 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just call these 2 by name they come running in, I remember reading before we got the 2 we have now they hear a name better if it has an eeeeeeee sound so both these are called Chloe and Tabby and they both come when I call them, plus I think they can hear a woman's tone better, when my husband will call them in a few times nothing, but when I call them in 2 calls maximum they run in.

:thumbup1:


----------



## BelleDeJour (Jul 25, 2011)

Picking up the laser lightpen off of the hook in the kitchen makes my two appear quicker than food, i take it they love it then! they are both over 6mths now but dont quiet realise they have names i dont think  maybe its because they are Doko & Diesel so names not as easily identified?  think i might have a go clicker training with Doko he's the more effectionate out of the two and would have the attention better than Diez lol


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sebastian does come to me when I call him by either Sebastian or Seb. Depending on how Frank feels he will come to me when called, if he is out, he doesn't go far either in our garden or the neighbours garden, when I call him by his name he will come in, if he's not ready to come in he'll just show himself and meow


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

its very very easy, you just use food, call a name give them food, they associate the name with treats/food  

use a noise certain word whsitle anything, mine all know their names and nicknames and dinner and treats and the word 'naughty' and 'no' lol :laugh:

overtime they get used to it to, but treats and food seem to make them learn quicker! :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## bobonacus (Apr 24, 2011)

I've not managed to get our kittens to bring anything back, though they get treats if they come to their names, which 9 times out of 10 they do.

Food is announced by calling their names and clinking their bowls together which works pretty much every time.

We've been doing this since3 months (they are 1 now)

I'm sure they understand "No" but choose not to most of the time! They do understand "Down" as they are not allowed on the kitchen counters, but they think you can't see them if you are not in the same room so this is still a work in progress!!


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Both of mine have started coming to their names finally, Oslo more so than Odin, but it's still a work in progress. Whenever I talk to them, I try to make a point of saying their names, and when I give them treats each one is proceeded by the name of the cat that is getting it (they normally get 3 or 4 small treats (ie tempations) each)....Oslo has almost got to the point where he doesn't try to take the treat if I say Odin....but waits for the Oslo treats. :thumbup1:

"Up", "Down" and "Out" are other words that are understood, and sometimes even followed :w00t:

"Up" gets Oslo to stand on his back paws and wrap his front ones around your hand (and can be used to get him to jump up onto the couch/bed etc), Down gets Oslo off the kitchen counters when there isn't anything too interesting going on up there (it's still a work in progress), and I use "Out" to get them out of the kitchen/bathroom area (they're only allowed in with supervision), and started out only working when I was taking thier food to where they eat, but now works on Oslo 70% of the time, (Odin you still have to pick up and carry out). All in all I'm happy with their progress.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

So, the last couple of days I tried to teach Ari something new. To make her come when I whistle. She loves the DaBird that I hide on the storage room and usually she would come if she listen the door being opened. It's quite annoying and it put me off doing anything in the storage room because I don't want to let her down . I'm trying to make her associate the DaBird with the whistling 
and it seems to be working. Unfortunately, she still come to the sound of the door opening. This video shows progress so far (I made a mistake of also calling her by name because I wanted her to look at me).


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

My partner thought I was barking mad trying to teach our cat to come when called and sit because he didn't know you could train cats to do anything. Spot, a 9 yr old who adopted us, was starting to use the kitchen cupboard doors as a scratching post before getting his food so I taught him to sit and wait for it.


----------

